# interface wlp0s29u1u2 does not exist

## samo

Hello,

I get the following error message in rc.log:

```
rc default logging started at Sat May 11 23:17:47 2013

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ... [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlp0s29u1u2

 *   ERROR: interface wlp0s29u1u2 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.wlp0s29u1u2 failed to start

 * Starting syslog-ng ... [ ok ]

 * Starting cupsd ... [ ok ]

 * ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.wlp0s29u1u2 would not start

 * Starting ntpd ... [ ok ]

 * /var/run/pcscd: creating directory

 * /var/run/pcscd: correcting owner

 * Starting PC/SC Daemon ... [ ok ]

 * ERROR: cannot start samba as net.wlp0s29u1u2 would not start

 * Starting vixie-cron ... [ ok ]

 * Setting up kdm ... [ ok ]

 * Starting local [ ok ]

rc default logging stopped at Sat May 11 23:17:48 2013
```

The wlan interface is not found. That's why netmount and samba could not be startet. I'm using an AVM RITZ!WLAN USB Stick N. When I take a look into /var/log/messages I can see that the wlan interface is detected after netmount and samba failed.

```
May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.822358] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.823211] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.824079] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.824933] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.825776] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.7.10-gentoo-r1 ehci_hcd

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.826621] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.827574] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.828418] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.829345] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.829348] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.830225] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.831085] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.835811] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.835823] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xf7d16000

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.842320] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.843156] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.843986] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.844811] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.845627] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.7.10-gentoo-r1 ehci_hcd

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.846441] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.847355] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.848158] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.849074] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.849929] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.850787] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.851642] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.852468] USB Mass Storage support registered.

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.853390] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.854581] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.855425] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.856346] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.857369] rtc_cmos 00:06: RTC can wake from S4

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.858350] rtc_cmos 00:06: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.859240] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.860171] ACPI Warning: 0x000000000000f040-0x000000000000f05f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI 1 (20120913/utaddress-251)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.861108] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.862189] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.23.0-ioctl (2012-07-25) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.863183] cpuidle: using governor ladder

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.864137] cpuidle: using governor menu

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.865055] EFI Variables Facility v0.08 2004-May-17

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.883761] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.884691] usbhid: USB HID core driver

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.885771] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.886684] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.887743] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.888739] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.889733] TCP: cubic registered

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.890671] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.891862] NET: Registered protocol family 10

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.892896] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.893863] sit: IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.894999] NET: Registered protocol family 17

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.895962] Key type dns_resolver registered

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.897222] PM: Hibernation image not present or could not be loaded.

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.897232] registered taskstats version 1

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.898409]   Magic number: 13:766:297

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.899415] console [netcon0] enabled

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    0.900356] netconsole: network logging started

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.114843] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.116812] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.117767] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.118830] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psargs-359)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.119787] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT2._GTF] (Node ffff880119281e38), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psparse-536)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.120775] ata3.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24NS95, RN01, max UDMA/133

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.121863] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psargs-359)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.122871] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT0._GTF] (Node ffff880119281d48), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psparse-536)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.123994] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psargs-359)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.125034] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT1._GTF] (Node ffff880119281dc0), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psparse-536)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.126106] ata1.00: ATA-9: SanDisk SDSSDP128G, 2.0.0, max UDMA/133

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.127166] ata1.00: 250069680 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.128233] ata2.00: ATA-9: WDC WD10EZEX-60ZF5A0, 80.00A80, max UDMA/100

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.129300] ata2.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.129779] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.131588] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psargs-359)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.132692] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT2._GTF] (Node ffff880119281e38), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psparse-536)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.133823] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.135148] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psargs-359)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.136304] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT0._GTF] (Node ffff880119281d48), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psparse-536)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.137599] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psargs-359)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.138783] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT1._GTF] (Node ffff880119281dc0), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psparse-536)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.139998] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.141243] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.141263] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SanDisk SDSSDP12 2.0. PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.141431] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 250069680 512-byte logical blocks: (128 GB/119 GiB)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.144774] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.144775] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.144785] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.144981] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.147079]  sda: sda1 sda2

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.149740] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD10EZEX-60Z 80.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.149873] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.152452] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.152486] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.152571] ACPI: Invalid Power Resource to register!

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.154956] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 4096-byte physical blocks

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.156220] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.157464] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.157475] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.160437] scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24NS95  RN01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.165763] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/12x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.167007] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.168470] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.168544] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.152571] ACPI: Invalid Power Resource to register!

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.169891] ACPI: Invalid Power Resource to register!<6>[    1.213359]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4 < sdb5 sdb6 sdb7 sdb8 >

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.215698] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.220739] Freeing unused kernel memory: 5256k freed

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.222540] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 12288k

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.226364] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1156k freed

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.231922] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1984k freed

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.233593] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2594.107 MHz

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.234840] Switching to clocksource tsc

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.244944] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.244947] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.245103] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.245191] hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.347377] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.409991] fuse init (API version 7.20)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.461612] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.461617] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.462130] hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.462282] hub 2-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.536142] usb 1-1.5: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.631619] findfs (2499) used greatest stack depth: 4704 bytes left

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.641720] EXT4-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.828565] init-early.sh (2528) used greatest stack depth: 4592 bytes left

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.867873] rm (2539) used greatest stack depth: 4560 bytes left

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.899212] usb 1-1.5: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=0821

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.899216] usb 1-1.5: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=1

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.899218] usb 1-1.5: SerialNumber: 827615E0

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.972358] usb 1-1.6: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 [    2.059056] systemd-udevd[2634]: starting version 200

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.071668] usb 1-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=0bc2, idProduct=3110

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.071672] usb 1-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.071674] usb 1-1.6: Product: FreeAgent Pro

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.071675] usb 1-1.6: Manufacturer: Seagate

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.071676] usb 1-1.6: SerialNumber:             5QM09N0T

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.078112] scsi6 : usb-storage 1-1.6:1.0

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.150985] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.152091] r8168 Gigabit Ethernet driver 8.028.00-NAPI loaded

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.152200] r8168 0000:02:00.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.152491] eth%d: RTL8168E-VL/8111E-VL at 0xffffc900040a8000, d4:3d:7e:95:e4:bc, IRQ 42

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.198881] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.206509] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.300413] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.326208] r8168: This product is covered by one or more of the following patents: US5,307,459, US5,434,872, US5,732,094, US6,570,884, US6,115,776, and US6,327,625.

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.326210] eth0: Identified chip type is 'RTL8168E-VL/8111E-VL'.

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.326212] r8168  Copyright (C) 2011  Realtek NIC software team <nicfae@realtek.com> 

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.326212]  This program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY; for details, please see <http://www.gnu.org/licenses/>. 

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.326212]  This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it under certain conditions; see <http://www.gnu.org/licenses/>. 

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 [    2.330601] systemd-udevd[2656]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp2s0

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.418602] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=057c, idProduct=84ff

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.418605] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.418608] usb 2-1.2: Product: FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.418609] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: AVM Berlin

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.418610] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 001C4AFA00D5

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.420645] scsi7 : usb-storage 2-1.2:1.0

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.493338] usb 2-1.3: new low-speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.561413] usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.561425] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device <unnamed> (046d:0821)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.574193] usb 2-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c31c

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.574196] usb 2-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.574198] usb 2-1.3: Product: USB Keyboard

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.574199] usb 2-1.3: Manufacturer: Logitech

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.574264] input: UVC Camera (046d:0821) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.5/1-1.5:1.2/input/input3

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.574365] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.574368] USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.579507] input: Logitech USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.3/2-1.3:1.0/input/input4

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.579564] hid-generic 0003:046D:C31C.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.3/input0

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.586878] input: Logitech USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.3/2-1.3:1.1/input/input5

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.586925] hid-generic 0003:046D:C31C.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [Logitech USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.3/input1

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.649080] usb 2-1.4: new low-speed USB device number 5 using ehci_hcd

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.741547] usb 2-1.4: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c045

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.741552] usb 2-1.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.741554] usb 2-1.4: Product: USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.741556] usb 2-1.4: Manufacturer: Logitech

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.745540] input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.4/2-1.4:1.0/input/input6

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.745599] hid-generic 0003:046D:C045.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.4/input0

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.807815] usb 2-1.5: new full-speed USB device number 6 using ehci_hcd

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.880674] usb 2-1.5: device descriptor read/64, error -32

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.068834] usb 2-1.5: New USB device found, idVendor=0c4b, idProduct=0400

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.068838] usb 2-1.5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.068841] usb 2-1.5: Product: cyberJack Secoder

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.068843] usb 2-1.5: Manufacturer: Reiner-SCT

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.068845] usb 2-1.5: SerialNumber: 3680486100

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.081126] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Seagate  FreeAgent Pro    4109 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.081451] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.083779] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.085477] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.085481] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 1c 00 00 00

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.087117] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.093862]  sdc: sdc1

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.107646] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.177522] udevd (2652) used greatest stack depth: 4392 bytes left

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.428759] scsi 7:0:0:0: CD-ROM            FRITZ!   WLAN selfinstall 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.429455] sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 0x/0x caddy

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.429655] sr 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.429734] sr 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 5

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.899108] EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: discard

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.956453] Adding 1048572k swap on /dev/sdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1048572k 

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.981179] EXT4-fs (sdb5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.983896] EXT4-fs (sdb6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.986137] EXT4-fs (sdb7): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.989604] EXT4-fs (sdb8): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 /etc/init.d/netmount[3274]: ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.wlp0s29u1u2 would not start

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 ntpd[3285]: ntpd 4.2.6p5@1.2349-o Sat May  4 04:56:21 UTC 2013 (1)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 ntpd[3286]: proto: precision = 0.100 usec

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 ntpd[3286]: Listen and drop on 0 v4wildcard 0.0.0.0 UDP 123

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 ntpd[3286]: Listen and drop on 1 v6wildcard :: UDP 123

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 ntpd[3286]: Listen normally on 2 lo 127.0.0.1 UDP 123

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 ntpd[3286]: Listen normally on 3 lo ::1 UDP 123

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 ntpd[3286]: peers refreshed

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 ntpd[3286]: Listening on routing socket on fd #20 for interface updates

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 start-stop-daemon: pam_unix(start-stop-daemon:session): session opened for user pcscd by (uid=0)

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 ntpd[3286]: Deferring DNS for 0.de.pool.ntp.org 1

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 ntpd[3286]: Deferring DNS for 1.de.pool.ntp.org 1

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 ntpd[3286]: Deferring DNS for 2.de.pool.ntp.org 1

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 ntpd[3286]: Deferring DNS for 3.de.pool.ntp.org 1

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 ntpd[3302]: signal_no_reset: signal 17 had flags 4000000

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 /etc/init.d/samba[3307]: ERROR: cannot start samba as net.wlp0s29u1u2 would not start

May 11 23:17:48 gentoo2 cron[3319]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

May 11 23:17:50 gentoo2 ntpd_intres[3302]: host name not found: 0.de.pool.ntp.org

May 11 23:17:50 gentoo2 ntpd_intres[3302]: host name not found: 1.de.pool.ntp.org

May 11 23:17:50 gentoo2 ntpd_intres[3302]: host name not found: 2.de.pool.ntp.org

May 11 23:17:50 gentoo2 ntpd_intres[3302]: host name not found: 3.de.pool.ntp.org

May 11 23:17:57 gentoo2 dbus[3157]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit' (using servicehelper)

May 11 23:17:57 gentoo2 dbus[3157]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1' (using servicehelper)

May 11 23:17:57 gentoo2 polkitd[3470]: Started polkitd version 0.110

May 11 23:17:57 gentoo2 polkitd[3470]: Loading rules from directory /etc/polkit-1/rules.d

May 11 23:17:57 gentoo2 polkitd[3470]: Loading rules from directory /usr/share/polkit-1/rules.d

May 11 23:17:57 gentoo2 polkitd[3470]: Finished loading, compiling and executing 1 rules

May 11 23:17:58 gentoo2 dbus[3157]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1'

May 11 23:17:58 gentoo2 polkitd[3470]: Acquired the name org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1 on the system bus

May 11 23:17:58 gentoo2 dbus[3157]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit'

May 11 23:17:58 gentoo2 kdm: :0[3388]: pam_unix(kde:session): session opened for user thomas by (uid=0)

May 11 23:17:59 gentoo2 dbus[3157]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.UPower' (using servicehelper)

May 11 23:17:59 gentoo2 dbus[3157]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.UPower'

May 11 23:17:59 gentoo2 dbus[3157]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.UDisks2' (using servicehelper)

May 11 23:17:59 gentoo2 udisksd[3594]: udisks daemon version 2.1.0 starting

May 11 23:17:59 gentoo2 kernel: [   16.018939] EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: discard,commit=0

May 11 23:17:59 gentoo2 dbus[3157]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.UDisks2'

May 11 23:17:59 gentoo2 udisksd[3594]: Acquired the name org.freedesktop.UDisks2 on the system message bus

May 11 23:17:59 gentoo2 kernel: [   16.115800] EXT4-fs (sdb5): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

May 11 23:17:59 gentoo2 kernel: [   16.117753] EXT4-fs (sdb6): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

May 11 23:17:59 gentoo2 kernel: [   16.120162] EXT4-fs (sdb7): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

May 11 23:17:59 gentoo2 dbus[3157]: [system] Activating service name='org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper' (using servicehelper)

May 11 23:17:59 gentoo2 kernel: [   16.269128] EXT4-fs (sdb8): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

May 11 23:17:59 gentoo2 dbus[3157]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper'

May 11 23:17:59 gentoo2 kernel: [   16.358227] pm-powersave (3578) used greatest stack depth: 4192 bytes left

May 11 23:18:03 gentoo2 kernel: [   19.746275] usb 2-1.2: USB disconnect, device number 3

May 11 23:18:04 gentoo2 hp-systray: hp-systray[3756]: error: option -s not recognized

May 11 23:18:04 gentoo2 kernel: [   20.944517] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd

May 11 23:18:04 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.064414] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=057c, idProduct=8401

May 11 23:18:04 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.064418] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

May 11 23:18:04 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.064420] usb 2-1.2: Product: FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N

May 11 23:18:04 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.064421] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: AVM Berlin

May 11 23:18:04 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.064423] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 001C4AFA00D5

May 11 23:18:04 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.144177] usb 2-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd

May 11 23:18:04 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.251762] usbcore: registered new interface driver carl9170

May 11 23:18:04 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.252955] usb 2-1.2: driver   API: 1.9.6 2012-07-07 [1-1]

May 11 23:18:04 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.252958] usb 2-1.2: firmware API: 1.9.7 2012-12-15

May 11 23:18:05 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.669058] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x8114

May 11 23:18:05 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.669061] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a country code

May 11 23:18:05 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.669062] ath: doing EEPROM country->regdmn map search

May 11 23:18:05 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.669063] ath: country maps to regdmn code: 0x37

May 11 23:18:05 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.669064] ath: Country alpha2 being used: DE

May 11 23:18:05 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.669065] ath: Regpair used: 0x37

May 11 23:18:05 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.669725] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

May 11 23:18:05 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.673537] Registered led device: carl9170-phy0::tx

May 11 23:18:05 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.673550] Registered led device: carl9170-phy0::assoc

May 11 23:18:05 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.673553] usb 2-1.2: Atheros AR9170 is registered as 'phy0'

May 11 23:18:05 gentoo2 [   21.677115] systemd-udevd[3735]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp0s29u1u2

May 11 23:18:05 gentoo2 /etc/init.d/net.wlp0s29u1u2[3786]: net.wlp0s29u1u2: not allowed to be hotplugged

May 11 23:18:06 gentoo2 polkitd[3470]: Registered Authentication Agent for unix-session:/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session1 (system bus name :1.19 [/usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1], object path /org/kde/PolicyKit1/AuthenticationAgent, locale de_DE.utf8)

May 11 23:18:06 gentoo2 hp-upgrade: hp-upgrade[3802]: error: Either Internet is not working or Wget is not installed.

```

I'm using openrc-0.11.8:

```
sys-apps/openrc-0.11.8  USE="ncurses pam unicode -debug -newnet (-prefix) (-selinux) -static-libs"
```

When I start /etc/init.d/net.wlp0s29u1u2 manually it works.

What could I change to start wlan, netmount and samba automatically?

Regards

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *samo wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> May 11 23:18:05 gentoo2 [   21.677115] systemd-udevd[3735]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp0s29u1u2
> 
> May 11 23:18:05 gentoo2 /etc/init.d/net.wlp0s29u1u2[3786]: net.wlp0s29u1u2: not allowed to be hotplugged
> ...

 

I'm not sure but...

Try changing the rc_hotplug="" setting in /etc/rc.conf to rc_hotplug="*" or rc_hotplug="net.*"

----------

## samo

Changing /etc/rc.conf as follows improves the situation at least a little bit:

```
rc_hotplug="!net.enp2s0 net.wlp0s29u1u2 pcscd"
```

The interface was started and a connection established.

```
May 12 00:19:03 gentoo2 kernel: [   20.692612] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd

May 12 00:19:03 gentoo2 kernel: [   20.812765] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=057c, idProduct=8401

May 12 00:19:03 gentoo2 kernel: [   20.812769] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

May 12 00:19:03 gentoo2 kernel: [   20.812771] usb 2-1.2: Product: FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N

May 12 00:19:03 gentoo2 kernel: [   20.812772] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: AVM Berlin

May 12 00:19:03 gentoo2 kernel: [   20.812774] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 001C4AFA00D5

May 12 00:19:03 gentoo2 kernel: [   20.893233] usb 2-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd

May 12 00:19:03 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.000825] usbcore: registered new interface driver carl9170

May 12 00:19:03 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.002098] usb 2-1.2: driver   API: 1.9.6 2012-07-07 [1-1]

May 12 00:19:03 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.002102] usb 2-1.2: firmware API: 1.9.7 2012-12-15

May 12 00:19:04 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.419495] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x8114

May 12 00:19:04 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.419497] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a country code

May 12 00:19:04 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.419499] ath: doing EEPROM country->regdmn map search

May 12 00:19:04 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.419499] ath: country maps to regdmn code: 0x37

May 12 00:19:04 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.419501] ath: Country alpha2 being used: DE

May 12 00:19:04 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.419502] ath: Regpair used: 0x37

May 12 00:19:04 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.419579] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

May 12 00:19:04 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.422636] Registered led device: carl9170-phy0::tx

May 12 00:19:04 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.422654] Registered led device: carl9170-phy0::assoc

May 12 00:19:04 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.422657] usb 2-1.2: Atheros AR9170 is registered as 'phy0'

May 12 00:19:04 gentoo2 [   21.426197] systemd-udevd[3807]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp0s29u1u2

May 12 00:19:04 gentoo2 kernel: [   22.162203] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s29u1u2: link is not ready

May 12 00:19:08 gentoo2 kernel: [   25.998013] wlp0s29u1u2: authenticate with 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9

May 12 00:19:09 gentoo2 kernel: [   26.434129] wlp0s29u1u2: send auth to 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9 (try 1/3)

May 12 00:19:09 gentoo2 kernel: [   26.437260] wlp0s29u1u2: authenticated

May 12 00:19:09 gentoo2 kernel: [   26.437430] wlp0s29u1u2: waiting for beacon from 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9

May 12 00:19:09 gentoo2 kernel: [   26.461616] wlp0s29u1u2: associate with 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9 (try 1/3)

May 12 00:19:09 gentoo2 kernel: [   26.465699] wlp0s29u1u2: RX AssocResp from 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

May 12 00:19:09 gentoo2 kernel: [   26.484185] wlp0s29u1u2: associated

May 12 00:19:09 gentoo2 kernel: [   26.484211] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp0s29u1u2: link becomes ready

May 12 00:19:09 gentoo2 wpa_cli: interface wlp0s29u1u2 CONNECTED
```

But openrc still reports the same errors. netmount and samba could not started because net.wlp0s29u1u2 would not start.

Why does openrc reports that the interface wlp0s29u1u2 does not start? Is it because the interface was initialised too late?

----------

## 666threesixes666

im having problems with iwconfig and persistent naming, i have a feeling ur problems are related to mine.

----------

## samo

 *Quote:*   

> Try changing the rc_hotplug="" setting in /etc/rc.conf to rc_hotplug="*" or rc_hotplug="net.*"

 

When I change it like this it's much better:

```
rc_hotplug="net.* !net.enp2s0 pcscd"
```

```
rc default logging started at Sun May 12 00:35:09 2013

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlp0s29u1u2

 *   ERROR: interface wlp0s29u1u2 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.wlp0s29u1u2 failed to start

 * Starting syslog-ng ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting cupsd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting network filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting ntpd ...

 [ ok ]

 * /var/run/pcscd: creating directory

 * /var/run/pcscd: correcting owner

 * Starting PC/SC Daemon ...

 [ ok ]

 * samba -> start: smbd ...

 [ ok ]

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting vixie-cron ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting up kdm ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting local

 [ ok ]

rc default logging stopped at Sun May 12 00:35:18 2013
```

The wireless interface is started and a connection established. And also netmount and samba are started correctly.

Only rc.log still reports the above mentioned error. Is it because wlan0 is renamed too late to wlp0s29u1u2 ? Or what is the reason

Does someone know how to fix it?

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *samo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Only rc.log still reports the above mentioned error. Is it because wlan0 is renamed too late to wlp0s29u1u2 ? Or what is the reason
> 
> Does someone know how to fix it?

 

Use /etc/conf.d/modules to explicitely load the module (driver) for the wireless card?

----------

## samo

I've changed /etc/conf.d/modules as follows:

```
modules="r8168 carl9170 ath"
```

But the error is still reported in rc.log

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *samo wrote:*   

> I've changed /etc/conf.d/modules as follows:
> 
> ```
> modules="r8168 carl9170 ath"
> ```
> ...

 

Post output of `rc-update -s`

----------

## samo

```
# rc-update -s

             bootmisc | boot                         

                cupsd |      default                 

                 dbus |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

               net.lo | boot                         

      net.wlp0s29u1u2 |      default                 

             netmount |      default                 

                 ntpd |      default                 

                pcscd |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

                samba |      default                 

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 swap | boot                         

            swapfiles | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot                         

           vixie-cron |      default                 

                  xdm |      default 
```

----------

## samo

 *Quote:*   

> When I change it like this it's much better:
> 
> ```
> 
> rc_hotplug="net.* !net.enp2s0 pcscd"   
> ...

 

I have to correct this statement. It was only much better because my LAN interface enp2s0 was still connected. When I remove the cable openrc needs nearly 30s to start samba

That's why I changed it again like follows:

```
rc_hotplug="net.wlp0s29u1u2 !net.enp2s0 pcscd"
```

So the WLAN interface wlp0s29u1u2 is working but starting netmount and samba failed.

I guess the reason for this issue is the init script /etc/init.d/net.wlp0s29u1u2 which is a symlink to net.lo. Seems like this script returns an error when the interface could not be initialised immediately.

How can I get more detailed debug informations from the script?

----------

## samo

The problems only occurs during startup after shutdown. But when I only make a reboot it works correctly.

After reboot I get following infos in /var/log/messages:

```
May 12 20:10:32 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.266103] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

May 12 20:10:32 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.382198] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=057c, idProduct=8401

May 12 20:10:32 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.382202] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

May 12 20:10:32 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.382204] usb 2-1.2: Product: FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N

May 12 20:10:32 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.382205] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: AVM Berlin

May 12 20:10:32 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.382207] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 001C4AFA00D5

May 12 20:10:32 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.605706] usb 2-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

May 12 20:10:32 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.722213] usb 2-1.2: driver   API: 1.9.6 2012-07-07 [1-1]

May 12 20:10:32 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.722216] usb 2-1.2: firmware API: 1.9.7 2012-12-15

May 12 20:10:32 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.148036] usb 2-1.2: Atheros AR9170 is registered as 'phy0'
```

But after shutdown it looks as follows:

```
May 12 20:05:59 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.131577] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

May 12 20:05:59 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.376239] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=057c, idProduct=84ff

May 12 20:05:59 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.376243] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

May 12 20:05:59 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.376245] usb 2-1.2: Product: FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N

May 12 20:05:59 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.376246] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: AVM Berlin

May 12 20:05:59 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.376247] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 001C4AFA00D5

May 12 20:06:15 gentoo2 kernel: [   20.522422] usb 2-1.2: USB disconnect, device number 3

May 12 20:06:16 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.720638] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd

May 12 20:06:16 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.840537] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=057c, idProduct=8401

May 12 20:06:16 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.840540] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

May 12 20:06:16 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.840542] usb 2-1.2: Product: FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N

May 12 20:06:16 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.840544] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: AVM Berlin

May 12 20:06:16 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.840545] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 001C4AFA00D5

May 12 20:06:17 gentoo2 kernel: [   21.921261] usb 2-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd

May 12 20:06:17 gentoo2 kernel: [   22.029869] usb 2-1.2: driver   API: 1.9.6 2012-07-07 [1-1]

May 12 20:06:17 gentoo2 kernel: [   22.029872] usb 2-1.2: firmware API: 1.9.7 2012-12-15

May 12 20:06:17 gentoo2 kernel: [   22.451525] usb 2-1.2: Atheros AR9170 is registered as 'phy0'
```

But why it's different?

When I stop net.wlp0s29u1u2, remove and attach the wlan usb stick again I get following infos:

```
May 12 20:30:59 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1228.785029] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd

May 12 20:30:59 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1228.904958] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=057c, idProduct=84ff

May 12 20:30:59 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1228.904962] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

May 12 20:30:59 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1228.904965] usb 2-1.2: Product: FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N

May 12 20:30:59 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1228.904968] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: AVM Berlin

May 12 20:30:59 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1228.904970] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 001C4AFA00D5

May 12 20:30:59 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1228.907148] scsi7 : usb-storage 2-1.2:1.0

May 12 20:31:00 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1229.915933] scsi 7:0:0:0: CD-ROM            FRITZ!   WLAN selfinstall 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

May 12 20:31:00 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1229.917118] sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 52x/52x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

May 12 20:31:00 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1229.917217] sr 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1

May 12 20:31:00 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1229.917269] sr 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 5

May 12 20:31:25 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1254.926748] usb 2-1.2: USB disconnect, device number 7

May 12 20:31:26 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1256.125306] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 8 using ehci_hcd

May 12 20:31:26 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1256.245360] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=057c, idProduct=8401

May 12 20:31:26 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1256.245365] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

May 12 20:31:26 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1256.245368] usb 2-1.2: Product: FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N

May 12 20:31:26 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1256.245370] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: AVM Berlin

May 12 20:31:26 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1256.245372] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 001C4AFA00D5

May 12 20:31:26 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1256.320935] usb 2-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 8 using ehci_hcd

May 12 20:31:26 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1256.428676] usb 2-1.2: driver   API: 1.9.6 2012-07-07 [1-1]

May 12 20:31:26 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1256.428680] usb 2-1.2: firmware API: 1.9.7 2012-12-15

May 12 20:31:27 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1256.852841] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x8114

May 12 20:31:27 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1256.852846] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a country code

May 12 20:31:27 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1256.852847] ath: doing EEPROM country->regdmn map search

May 12 20:31:27 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1256.852849] ath: country maps to regdmn code: 0x37

May 12 20:31:27 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1256.852851] ath: Country alpha2 being used: DE

May 12 20:31:27 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1256.852852] ath: Regpair used: 0x37

May 12 20:31:27 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1256.852928] ieee80211 phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

May 12 20:31:27 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1256.855353] Registered led device: carl9170-phy1::tx

May 12 20:31:27 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1256.855368] Registered led device: carl9170-phy1::assoc

May 12 20:31:27 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1256.855371] usb 2-1.2: Atheros AR9170 is registered as 'phy1'

May 12 20:31:27 gentoo2 [ 1256.858923] systemd-udevd[4639]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp0s29u1u2

May 12 20:31:28 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1257.753809] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s29u1u2: link is not ready

May 12 20:31:32 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1261.850938] wlp0s29u1u2: authenticate with 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9

May 12 20:31:32 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1262.384676] wlp0s29u1u2: send auth to 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9 (try 1/3)

May 12 20:31:32 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1262.388025] wlp0s29u1u2: authenticated

May 12 20:31:32 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1262.388189] wlp0s29u1u2: waiting for beacon from 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9

May 12 20:31:32 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1262.438255] wlp0s29u1u2: associate with 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9 (try 1/3)

May 12 20:31:32 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1262.441923] wlp0s29u1u2: RX AssocResp from 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

May 12 20:31:32 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1262.460403] wlp0s29u1u2: associated

May 12 20:31:32 gentoo2 kernel: [ 1262.460421] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp0s29u1u2: link becomes ready

May 12 20:31:32 gentoo2 wpa_cli: interface wlp0s29u1u2 CONNECTED
```

Does some has an idea?

----------

## samo

The device id 057c:84ff of the usb WLAN stick belongs to the so called "stick & surf" feature. It contains a program for automatic WLAN configuration of windows PC. This device is first activated by the stick and connected as CDROM drive. After a certain time this special device is deactivated and the WLAN device 057c:8401 is activated.

I guess the correct WLAN device is actived too late for the /etc/init.d/net.wlp0s29u1u2 script. Maybe a timeout expires? Is there a possibility to get more information of the script? Is there a possibility to increase the timeout?Last edited by samo on Sun May 12, 2013 10:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## samo

After installation of usb_modswitch the wlan device seems to be activated earlier:

```
May 12 23:57:58 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.131575] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

May 12 23:57:58 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.394199] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=057c, idProduct=84ff

May 12 23:57:58 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.394202] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

May 12 23:57:58 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.394204] usb 2-1.2: Product: FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N

May 12 23:57:58 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.394206] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: AVM Berlin

May 12 23:57:58 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.394207] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 001C4AFA00D5

May 12 23:57:58 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.139243] usb 2-1.2: USB disconnect, device number 3

May 12 23:57:58 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.338407] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd

May 12 23:57:58 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.458343] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=057c, idProduct=8401

May 12 23:57:58 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.458346] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

May 12 23:57:58 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.458348] usb 2-1.2: Product: FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N

May 12 23:57:58 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.458350] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: AVM Berlin

May 12 23:57:58 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.458351] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 001C4AFA00D5

May 12 23:57:58 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.539063] usb 2-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd

May 12 23:57:58 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.648585] usb 2-1.2: driver   API: 1.9.6 2012-07-07 [1-1]

May 12 23:57:58 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.648588] usb 2-1.2: firmware API: 1.9.7 2012-12-15

May 12 23:57:58 gentoo2 kernel: [    5.069432] usb 2-1.2: Atheros AR9170 is registered as 'phy0'
```

And also rc.log looks a little bit different:

```
rc default logging started at Sun May 12 23:57:58 2013

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ... [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlp0s29u1u2

 *   ERROR: interface wlp0s29u1u2 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.wlp0s29u1u2 failed to start

 * Starting syslog-ng ... [ ok ]

 * Starting cupsd ... [ ok ]

 * ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.wlp0s29u1u2 would not start

 * Starting ntpd ... [ ok ]

 * /var/run/pcscd: creating directory

 * /var/run/pcscd: correcting owner

 * Starting PC/SC Daemon ... [ ok ]

 * WARNING: samba is scheduled to start when net.wlp0s29u1u2 has started

 * Starting vixie-cron ... [ ok ]

 * Setting up kdm ... [ ok ]

 * Starting local [ ok ]

rc default logging stopped at Sun May 12 23:57:59 2013
```

samba is now started with a warning instead of an error.

How can I increase the timeout of /etc/init.d/net.wlp0s29u1u2 ?

----------

## salahx

Yeah, the whole "Stick & Surf" is really a misfeature. It starts in CDROM mode until mode-switched explicitly or it times out. There is a usb-modeswitch package for doing this (and it comes with udev rules so any such devices will be handled "automatically"). In this case however its not strictly needed - this device will modeswitch if "eject" is issued, so a simple udev rule can be written to run the "eject" program when it start in CD-ROM mode (for you device, its in CD-ROM mode if the USB id 057c:84ff). If the USB id is 057c:8401 its in "wireless NIC mode".

----------

## samo

I've tried to write a simple udev rule for ejecting, but it does not work:

```
ACTION=="add", ATTR{idVendor}=="057c", ATTR{idProduct}=="84ff", RUN+="eject '%b/%k'"
```

What should be the parameters of eject?

----------

## salahx

You may need to use the -s parameter to eject. If eject won't work, but the udev is running and emitting the command correctly, try "sdparm -C stop" to send a START STOP UNIT command - this is what the Windows driver does.

----------

## samo

I've changed the rule as follows:

```
ACTION=="add", ATTR{idVendor}=="057c", ATTR{idProduct}=="84ff", RUN+="/usr/bin/sdparm -C stop  /dev/sr1"
```

But it does not work.

----------

## samo

usb_modeswitch seems to switch the devices faster than eject or sdparm. /var/log/messages looks like this:

```
May 13 22:57:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.983220] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

May 13 22:57:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.103204] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=057c, idProduct=84ff

May 13 22:57:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.103207] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

May 13 22:57:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.103209] usb 2-1.2: Product: FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N

May 13 22:57:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.103211] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: AVM Berlin

May 13 22:57:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.103212] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 001C4AFA00D5

May 13 22:57:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.147543] usb 2-1.2: USB disconnect, device number 3

May 13 22:57:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.345759] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 8 using ehci_hcd

May 13 22:57:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.465660] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=057c, idProduct=8401

May 13 22:57:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.465663] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

May 13 22:57:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.465665] usb 2-1.2: Product: FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N

May 13 22:57:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.465667] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: AVM Berlin

May 13 22:57:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.465668] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 001C4AFA00D5

May 13 22:57:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.546345] usb 2-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 8 using ehci_hcd

May 13 22:57:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.654902] usb 2-1.2: driver   API: 1.9.6 2012-07-07 [1-1]

May 13 22:57:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.654905] usb 2-1.2: firmware API: 1.9.7 2012-12-15

May 13 22:57:17 gentoo2 /etc/init.d/netmount[3273]: ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.wlp0s29u1u2 would not start

May 13 22:57:17 gentoo2 /etc/init.d/samba[3306]: ERROR: cannot start samba as net.wlp0s29u1u2 would not start

May 13 22:57:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    5.075781] usb 2-1.2: Atheros AR9170 is registered as 'phy0'
```

And sometimes it looks as follows:

```
May 14 06:09:50 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.976273] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

May 14 06:09:50 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.097600] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=057c, idProduct=84ff

May 14 06:09:50 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.097603] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

May 14 06:09:50 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.097605] usb 2-1.2: Product: FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N

May 14 06:09:50 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.097607] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: AVM Berlin

May 14 06:09:50 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.097608] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 001C4AFA00D5

May 14 06:09:50 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.138507] usb 2-1.2: USB disconnect, device number 3

May 14 06:09:50 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.070254] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd

May 14 06:09:50 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.190191] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=057c, idProduct=8401

May 14 06:09:50 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.190195] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

May 14 06:09:50 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.190197] usb 2-1.2: Product: FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N

May 14 06:09:50 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.190198] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: AVM Berlin

May 14 06:09:50 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.190199] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 001C4AFA00D5

May 14 06:09:50 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.274905] usb 2-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd

May 14 06:09:50 gentoo2 /etc/init.d/netmount[3271]: ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.wlp0s29u1u2 would not start

May 14 06:09:50 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.389195] usb 2-1.2: driver   API: 1.9.6 2012-07-07 [1-1]

May 14 06:09:50 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.389198] usb 2-1.2: firmware API: 1.9.7 2012-12-15

May 14 06:09:51 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.832392] usb 2-1.2: Atheros AR9170 is registered as 'phy0'

May 14 06:09:52 gentoo2 /etc/init.d/samba[3348]: WARNING: samba is scheduled to start when net.wlp0s29u1u2 has started
```

Is it possible to

- synchronize net.wlp0s29u1u2 with usb_modeswitch?

- start net.wlp0s29u1u2 after the CDROM device was disconnected (e.g. setting environment variable which is evaluated by net.wlp0s29u1u2)?

- do the CDROM stuff before net.wlp0s29u1u2 is started?

- start netmount and samba later?

----------

## salahx

openrc has a hotplug mechanism, by default its disabled but if you look in /etc/rc.conf there as rc_hotplug variable, you can add your WLAN adapter to it.  Remove net.wlp0s29u1u2 from it current runlevel, and modify rc_hotplug in /etc/rc.conf to match it (something like rc_hotplug="net.wl* !net.*" should do it). Since the "add" event hoe the wireless device won;t be emitted until the "remove" device for the virtual CD-ROM, this approach avoid the race.

However, if you are using ifplugd/netplug to disable the wireless when wired is up, i'm not sure how well that will work with this hotplug approach.

----------

## samo

Maybe I didn't understand your advise or I'm doing something complete wrong  :Sad: 

I've removed /etc/init.d/net.wlp0s29u1u2 from the default runlevel.

I've changed rc.conf as follows:

```
rc_hotplug="net.wlan0 net.wlp0s29u1u2 !net.eth0 !net.enp2s0 !net.* pcscd"
```

(I'm not sure which name udev is looking for: wlan0 or wlp0s29u1u2)

But I get the following result:

```
May 14 20:50:10 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.987285] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

May 14 20:50:10 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.107110] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=057c, idProduct=84ff

May 14 20:50:10 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.107113] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

May 14 20:50:10 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.107115] usb 2-1.2: Product: FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N

May 14 20:50:10 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.107117] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: AVM Berlin

May 14 20:50:10 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.107118] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 001C4AFA00D5

May 14 20:50:10 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.309617] eth0: Identified chip type is 'RTL8168E-VL/8111E-VL'.

May 14 20:50:10 gentoo2 [    2.366443] systemd-udevd[2660]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp2s0

May 14 20:50:10 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.151510] usb 2-1.2: USB disconnect, device number 3

May 14 20:50:10 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.210921] r8168: enp2s0: link down

May 14 20:50:10 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.210979] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp2s0: link is not ready

May 14 20:50:10 gentoo2 ntpd[3332]: Listen normally on 3 enp2s0 192.168.178.25 UDP 123

May 14 20:50:10 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.349752] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd

May 14 20:50:10 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.469830] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=057c, idProduct=8401

May 14 20:50:10 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.469836] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

May 14 20:50:10 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.469839] usb 2-1.2: Product: FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N

May 14 20:50:10 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.469841] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: AVM Berlin

May 14 20:50:10 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.469843] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 001C4AFA00D5

May 14 20:50:10 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.550399] usb 2-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd

May 14 20:50:10 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.658876] usb 2-1.2: driver   API: 1.9.6 2012-07-07 [1-1]

May 14 20:50:10 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.658880] usb 2-1.2: firmware API: 1.9.7 2012-12-15

May 14 20:50:11 gentoo2 kernel: [    5.094755] usb 2-1.2: Atheros AR9170 is registered as 'phy0'

May 14 20:50:11 gentoo2 [    5.099300] systemd-udevd[2651]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp0s29u1u2

May 14 20:50:12 gentoo2 kernel: [    6.043383] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s29u1u2: link is not ready

May 14 20:50:16 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.186260] wlp0s29u1u2: authenticate with 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9

May 14 20:50:16 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.725052] wlp0s29u1u2: send auth to 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9 (try 1/3)

May 14 20:50:16 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.729776] wlp0s29u1u2: authenticated

May 14 20:50:16 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.729934] wlp0s29u1u2: waiting for beacon from 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9

May 14 20:50:16 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.801543] wlp0s29u1u2: associate with 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9 (try 1/3)

May 14 20:50:16 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.805757] wlp0s29u1u2: RX AssocResp from 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

May 14 20:50:17 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.826475] wlp0s29u1u2: associated

May 14 20:50:17 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.826492] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp0s29u1u2: link becomes ready

May 14 20:50:17 gentoo2 wpa_cli: interface wlp0s29u1u2 CONNECTED
```

Despite of the rc_hotplug option eth0/enp2s0 is started:

```
rc default logging started at Tue May 14 20:50:09 2013

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ... [ ok ]

 * Starting syslog-ng ... [ ok ]

 * Starting cupsd ... [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface enp2s0

 *   192.168.178.25 ... [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default via 192.168.178.1 ... [ ok ]

 * Mounting network filesystems ... [ ok ]

 * Starting ntpd ... [ ok ]

 * /var/run/pcscd: creating directory

 * /var/run/pcscd: correcting owner

 * Starting PC/SC Daemon ... [ ok ]

 * samba -> start: smbd ... [ ok ]

 * samba -> start: nmbd ... [ ok ]

 * Starting vixie-cron ... [ ok ]

 * Setting up kdm ... [ ok ]

 * Starting local [ ok ]

rc default logging stopped at Tue May 14 20:51:11 2013
```

----------

## samo

I've switched back to the following configuration:

```
rc_hotplug="net.wlp0s29u1u2 !net.enp2s0 !net.* pcscd"
```

I've added /etc/init.d/net.wlp0s29u1u2 to and removed /etc/init.d/netmount and /etc/init.d/samba from the default runlevel

I've added the following function to /etc/conf.d/net::

```
postup() {

  if [[ ${IFACE} == "wlp0s29u1u2" ]]; then

    /etc/init.d/netmount start

    /etc/init.d/samba start

  fi

  return 0

}

postdown() {

  if [[ ${IFACE} == "wlp0s29u1u2" ]]; then

    /etc/init.d/samba stop

    /etc/init.d/netmount stop

  fi

  return 0

}
```

Now the netmount and samba init scripts are running into timeout:

```
May 15 00:21:36 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.971244] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

May 15 00:21:36 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.091140] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=057c, idProduct=84ff

May 15 00:21:36 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.091143] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

May 15 00:21:36 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.091145] usb 2-1.2: Product: FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N

May 15 00:21:36 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.091147] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: AVM Berlin

May 15 00:21:36 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.091148] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 001C4AFA00D5

May 15 00:21:36 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.293577] eth0: Identified chip type is 'RTL8168E-VL/8111E-VL'.

May 15 00:21:36 gentoo2 [    2.351480] systemd-udevd[2652]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp2s0

May 15 00:21:36 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.135604] usb 2-1.2: USB disconnect, device number 3

May 15 00:21:36 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.333819] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd

May 15 00:21:36 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.453683] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=057c, idProduct=8401

May 15 00:21:36 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.453686] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

May 15 00:21:36 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.453688] usb 2-1.2: Product: FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N

May 15 00:21:36 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.453690] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: AVM Berlin

May 15 00:21:36 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.453691] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 001C4AFA00D5

May 15 00:21:36 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.535404] usb 2-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd

May 15 00:21:36 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.644101] usb 2-1.2: driver   API: 1.9.6 2012-07-07 [1-1]

May 15 00:21:36 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.644105] usb 2-1.2: firmware API: 1.9.7 2012-12-15

May 15 00:21:36 gentoo2 kernel: [    5.070804] usb 2-1.2: Atheros AR9170 is registered as 'phy0'

May 15 00:21:36 gentoo2 [    5.076347] systemd-udevd[2653]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp0s29u1u2

May 15 00:21:37 gentoo2 kernel: [    5.875274] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s29u1u2: link is not ready

May 15 00:21:41 gentoo2 kernel: [    9.936681] wlp0s29u1u2: authenticate with 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9

May 15 00:21:42 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.459605] wlp0s29u1u2: send auth to 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9 (try 1/3)

May 15 00:21:42 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.462634] wlp0s29u1u2: authenticated

May 15 00:21:42 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.462775] wlp0s29u1u2: waiting for beacon from 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9

May 15 00:21:42 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.527014] wlp0s29u1u2: associate with 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9 (try 1/3)

May 15 00:21:42 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.532353] wlp0s29u1u2: RX AssocResp from 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

May 15 00:21:42 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.552433] wlp0s29u1u2: associated

May 15 00:21:42 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.552454] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp0s29u1u2: link becomes ready

May 15 00:21:42 gentoo2 wpa_cli: interface wlp0s29u1u2 CONNECTED

May 15 00:21:45 gentoo2 ntpd[3282]: Listen normally on 4 wlp0s29u1u2 192.168.178.22 UDP 123

May 15 00:21:45 gentoo2 ntpd[3282]: Listen normally on 5 wlp0s29u1u2 fe80::21c:4aff:fefa:d5 UDP 123

May 15 00:21:51 gentoo2 /etc/init.d/netmount[3731]: netmount: waiting for net.wlp0s29u1u2 (50 seconds)

May 15 00:22:00 gentoo2 /etc/init.d/netmount[3731]: netmount: waiting for net.wlp0s29u1u2 (41 seconds)

May 15 00:22:09 gentoo2 /etc/init.d/netmount[3731]: netmount: waiting for net.wlp0s29u1u2 (32 seconds)

May 15 00:22:18 gentoo2 /etc/init.d/netmount[3731]: netmount: waiting for net.wlp0s29u1u2 (23 seconds)

May 15 00:22:27 gentoo2 /etc/init.d/netmount[3731]: netmount: waiting for net.wlp0s29u1u2 (14 seconds)

May 15 00:22:36 gentoo2 /etc/init.d/netmount[3731]: netmount: waiting for net.wlp0s29u1u2 (5 seconds)

May 15 00:22:41 gentoo2 /etc/init.d/netmount[3731]: netmount: timed out waiting for net.wlp0s29u1u2

May 15 00:22:50 gentoo2 /etc/init.d/samba[4129]: samba: waiting for net.wlp0s29u1u2 (50 seconds)

May 15 00:22:59 gentoo2 /etc/init.d/samba[4129]: samba: waiting for net.wlp0s29u1u2 (41 seconds)

May 15 00:23:09 gentoo2 /etc/init.d/samba[4129]: samba: waiting for net.wlp0s29u1u2 (32 seconds)

May 15 00:23:18 gentoo2 /etc/init.d/samba[4129]: samba: waiting for net.wlp0s29u1u2 (23 seconds)

May 15 00:23:27 gentoo2 /etc/init.d/samba[4129]: samba: waiting for net.wlp0s29u1u2 (14 seconds)

May 15 00:23:36 gentoo2 /etc/init.d/samba[4129]: samba: waiting for net.wlp0s29u1u2 (5 seconds)

May 15 00:23:41 gentoo2 /etc/init.d/samba[4129]: samba: timed out waiting for net.wlp0s29u1u2
```

The interface is connected but why are the timeouts elapsed?

----------

## salahx

Don't try and start services from the network scripts: Samba and netmount are waiting for your script to complete, and your script is waiting for Samba and netmount to complete, thus creating a deadlock.

You shouldn't need to do this anyway: openrc will bring up any service dependent on the network as long as at least one interface (not counting net.lo) is up. If you want tp tie a service to a particular interface,  openrc can accommodate that too.

----------

## samo

Okay. I understand.

I've added following statement to /etc/conf.d/netmount and /etc/conf.d/samba:

```
rc_need="net.wlp0s29u1u2"
```

But they still fails:

```
rc default logging started at Wed May 15 21:35:27 2013

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ... [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlp0s29u1u2

 *   ERROR: interface wlp0s29u1u2 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.wlp0s29u1u2 failed to start

 * Starting syslog-ng ... [ ok ]

 * Starting cupsd ... [ ok ]

 * ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.wlp0s29u1u2 would not start

 * Starting ntpd ... [ ok ]

 * /var/run/pcscd: creating directory

 * /var/run/pcscd: correcting owner

 * Starting PC/SC Daemon ... [ ok ]

 * ERROR: cannot start samba as net.wlp0s29u1u2 would not start

 * Starting vixie-cron ... [ ok ]

 * Setting up kdm ... [ ok ]

 * Starting local [ ok ]

rc default logging stopped at Wed May 15 21:35:29 2013
```

I guess netmount and samba fail because net.wlp0s29u1u2 fails.

But why does net.wlp0s29u1u2 fail?

Here the last message log file:

```
May 15 21:35:28 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.984285] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

May 15 21:35:28 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.104131] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=057c, idProduct=84ff

May 15 21:35:28 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.104135] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

May 15 21:35:28 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.104137] usb 2-1.2: Product: FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N

May 15 21:35:28 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.104139] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: AVM Berlin

May 15 21:35:28 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.104140] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 001C4AFA00D5

May 15 21:35:28 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.325857] eth0: Identified chip type is 'RTL8168E-VL/8111E-VL'.

May 15 21:35:28 gentoo2 [    2.343481] systemd-udevd[2653]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp2s0

May 15 21:35:28 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.142536] usb 2-1.2: USB disconnect, device number 3

May 15 21:35:28 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.341778] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 8 using ehci_hcd

May 15 21:35:28 gentoo2 /etc/init.d/netmount[3273]: ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.wlp0s29u1u2 would not start

May 15 21:35:28 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.462712] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=057c, idProduct=8401

May 15 21:35:28 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.462738] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

May 15 21:35:28 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.462740] usb 2-1.2: Product: FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N

May 15 21:35:28 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.462742] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: AVM Berlin

May 15 21:35:28 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.462743] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 001C4AFA00D5

May 15 21:35:28 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.533417] usb 2-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 8 using ehci_hcd

May 15 21:35:28 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.642093] usb 2-1.2: driver   API: 1.9.6 2012-07-07 [1-1]

May 15 21:35:28 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.642096] usb 2-1.2: firmware API: 1.9.7 2012-12-15

May 15 21:35:28 gentoo2 /etc/init.d/samba[3306]: ERROR: cannot start samba as net.wlp0s29u1u2 would not start

May 15 21:35:29 gentoo2 kernel: [    5.076813] usb 2-1.2: Atheros AR9170 is registered as 'phy0'

May 15 21:35:29 gentoo2 [    5.086335] systemd-udevd[2651]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp0s29u1u2

May 15 21:35:29 gentoo2 kernel: [    5.884266] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s29u1u2: link is not ready

May 15 21:35:33 gentoo2 kernel: [    9.975581] wlp0s29u1u2: authenticate with 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9

May 15 21:35:34 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.506725] wlp0s29u1u2: send auth to 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9 (try 1/3)

May 15 21:35:34 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.510884] wlp0s29u1u2: authenticated

May 15 21:35:34 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.511050] wlp0s29u1u2: waiting for beacon from 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9

May 15 21:35:34 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.595861] wlp0s29u1u2: associate with 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9 (try 1/3)

May 15 21:35:34 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.600716] wlp0s29u1u2: RX AssocResp from 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

May 15 21:35:34 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.619306] wlp0s29u1u2: associated

May 15 21:35:34 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.619981] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp0s29u1u2: link becomes ready

May 15 21:35:35 gentoo2 wpa_cli: interface wlp0s29u1u2 CONNECTED
```

----------

## salahx

rc_need will start net.wlp0s29u1u2 when samba and netmount start, which isn't what you want. - you want it the other way around: you want the hotplug mechanism to start net.wlp0s29u1u2 and then start samba and netmount AFTER that. See "man 8 runscript" rc_after is probably what you are looking for.

----------

## samo

That's a really good hint. My configuration looks as follows now:

/etc/conf.d/netmount:

```
rc_use="net.*"
```

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
...

rc_wlp0s29u1u2_before="samba"

...
```

/etc/rc.conf:

```
...

rc_hotplug="net.wlp0s29u1u2 !net.* pcscd"

...
```

net, netmount and samba are added to the default runlevel

It seems to work now:

```
May 16 21:45:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    1.988260] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

May 16 21:45:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.110093] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=057c, idProduct=84ff

May 16 21:45:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.110097] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

May 16 21:45:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.110099] usb 2-1.2: Product: FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N

May 16 21:45:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.110101] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: AVM Berlin

May 16 21:45:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.110102] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 001C4AFA00D5

May 16 21:45:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    2.312241] eth0: Identified chip type is 'RTL8168E-VL/8111E-VL'.

May 16 21:45:17 gentoo2 [    2.356431] systemd-udevd[2650]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp2s0

May 16 21:45:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    3.148581] usb 2-1.2: USB disconnect, device number 3

May 16 21:45:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.092228] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd

May 16 21:45:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.213122] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=057c, idProduct=8401

May 16 21:45:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.213125] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

May 16 21:45:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.213127] usb 2-1.2: Product: FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N

May 16 21:45:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.213128] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: AVM Berlin

May 16 21:45:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.213130] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 001C4AFA00D5

May 16 21:45:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.293846] usb 2-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd

May 16 21:45:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.402344] usb 2-1.2: driver   API: 1.9.6 2012-07-07 [1-1]

May 16 21:45:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.402347] usb 2-1.2: firmware API: 1.9.7 2012-12-15

May 16 21:45:17 gentoo2 kernel: [    4.835399] usb 2-1.2: Atheros AR9170 is registered as 'phy0'

May 16 21:45:17 gentoo2 [    4.839803] systemd-udevd[2651]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp0s29u1u2

May 16 21:45:18 gentoo2 kernel: [    5.675707] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s29u1u2: link is not ready

May 16 21:45:18 gentoo2 /etc/init.d/samba[3362]: WARNING: samba is scheduled to start when net.wlp0s29u1u2 has started

May 16 21:45:22 gentoo2 kernel: [    9.656174] wlp0s29u1u2: authenticate with 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9

May 16 21:45:23 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.188680] wlp0s29u1u2: send auth to 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9 (try 1/3)

May 16 21:45:23 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.191902] wlp0s29u1u2: authenticated

May 16 21:45:23 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.192059] wlp0s29u1u2: waiting for beacon from 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9

May 16 21:45:23 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.240494] wlp0s29u1u2: associate with 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9 (try 1/3)

May 16 21:45:23 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.244928] wlp0s29u1u2: RX AssocResp from 00:1c:4a:4f:9e:f9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

May 16 21:45:23 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.261153] wlp0s29u1u2: associated

May 16 21:45:23 gentoo2 kernel: [   10.261180] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp0s29u1u2: link becomes ready

May 16 21:45:23 gentoo2 wpa_cli: interface wlp0s29u1u2 CONNECTED
```

I only get the error because of the scsi device at the beginning. But at the moment I can live with it because at least everything works well. Maybe I will try to solve this another day.

Do you know a tool for analyzing the dependencies and sequence order of the init scripts?

Thanks for helping!

----------

## khayyam

 *samo wrote:*   

> Do you know a tool for analyzing the dependencies and sequence order of the init scripts?

 

samo ... steveL wrote some (bash) shell functions for doing this, see the openrc: how to check service dependency thread.

best ... khay

----------

